# 3 day old twin with the runs



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello- 

how much Kaopectate can you give to a 3 day old 25% Nubian, 75%ND they are small like a pygmy baby...

they are being bottle feed save a kid (which I hate but have no other choice right now)- and they have the mustard color runs.. I am sure it is because they are got to much to eat.. 

the family they were born to did not know they were coming till about 3 weeks before they were born (did not know she was PG when they got her) and they do not have a warm enough place to keep them ( all my has a dog house) and both work and go to school full time so we are fostering them till spring... 

I do have another choice for milk I could feed them cow milk straight from the cow well from the milk tank... I have feed this before but they were older when I started it... 

Thank you


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

We usually use Pepto Bismol, so Im not sure about Kao- If you can get some gatorade or pedialyte into it will help- She can become dehydrated very fast with the scours. We pull them off of milk and put them straight on gatorade with pedialyte mixed in-if that doesnt help within a day or so-resort to pepto then. I ma getting some bottle babies that are 1 week old today and the dairy that has them feeds them 2X a day-she said that is enough- Personally I feed mine 3 X a day at 12 oZ per feeding- We are using Ultra milk replacer-It is based off of skim milk. Whole cow milk is better than replacer-you will just have to switch the baby over gradually.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you so you think putting them on cows milk now would be fine as long as i do it slowly?

These are very small ND mix so from what I have read and how I do it is the first week they get feed every 3 to 4 hr about 3 to 4 oz at a time them cute down a bottle and add a oz of milk to the others..



> 1 week old today and the dairy that has them feeds them 2X a day-she said that is enough


-

when we got a very first goat that is what the lady told me too but I could not do that so we started with 4 and worked our way down...

thank you


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

A good guideline is on Goat-link.com or jackmauldin.com you can do a search on his site for bottle feeding.You may have to cut the amount down-his is for boers- Goat-link is a great site for almost anything!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok first the mustard color is normal so is it being more like doggy stools but if watery then you have a problem. 

Feed 2-5 oz ever 3 hours or less depending when hungry. Feed less more often to mimic how they would feed off mom


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> Ok first the mustard color is normal so is it being more like doggy stools but if watery then you have a problem.
> 
> ditto!


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you! I now remember after you said it that the poo is normal when it is that color.. it is a little runny so I want to make sure I take care of it before it turns bad... 

can any one tell me what you do for congestion and a little cough probably from trying to in hale the bottle.. 

very happy they are both still very active and not acting like they don't feel good at all..

Donna


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe try going a little slower with bottle. The more angle you have on the bottle the more problem with getting a little aspiration; angle the bottle almost horozontal & see if that helps?


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you so much! our oldest 2 goats will be 4 this year, and we have raised 11 from babies and it seem each year, you run into something new or it has been a few years since this happened and you forget and panic on how to handle it.. I hate to see any of them sick... 

Thank you again


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

actually I would angle the bottle higher -- as this allows for the milk to get into the right compartment of the rumen 

The hole in the nipple might be a bit large -- try a smaller hole to see if this helps.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay they still have some runny poo- and they will be a week old tomorrow- BUT it has not affected them they are still bouncing all over the place.. I am going to start to switch them from Save a Kid to Raw cows milk today... I have had better luck with that... 

would it be all right to give them some pepto if so how much-


----------

